# Which is your most shot slingshot?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am wondering what everyones go to slingshot is? Currently my most shot slingshot is the PS1 from A+ slingshots. The Trumark FS1 coming in second and the Saunders Falcon 2 coming in third.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to say its my home brew 









I shoot marbles mostly and hope to hit the bullseye ones and a wile or empty beer can .

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Cougar, I just love it.


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

my first natural. then my dankung then smitty's bentrod. i dont get much time to shoot during the summer do to the repulsive georgia heat!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to pick ONE???
Probably the one I shoot most is my pocket shooter from Flatband with the Aluminum one I got from Pete at Hogan and Sons Casting coming in a close second...Both are great little shooters that fit in the pocket and are go everywhere choices. If I'm going out to specifically shoot in the local woods I still go with one of my natural forks..


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

My FS-1 with flatbands. JT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dankung Jungle Hunter.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Dankung jungle hunter,I have 3 bunny busters a PS-2 and 11 I've made.The Dankung still my favorite.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would have to say my USA slingshot SS1, it fits my hand like a glove. and my dankung cougar next up, today is my second time shooting it and i love it.

Evan


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

These days my go to is Gary's Ergo. His cut out plus his bands can put some serious beating on your targets.

My dankungs, I haven't shot since I have gotten into shooting bands. I think I may put them up for sale. I have two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

desighet to fit you perfectly，you can order from me. 
both chinese and western forks are available.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My Glove Shooter gets the most work out and it has become my favorite.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I have to pick ONE???
> Probably the one I shoot most is my pocket shooter from Flatband with the Aluminum one I got from Pete at Hogan and Sons Casting coming in a close second...Both are great little shooters that fit in the pocket and are go everywhere choices. If I'm going out to specifically shoot in the local woods I still go with one of my natural forks..


Harper, this one looks like it is a lot of fun to shoot. Real good looking rig there buddy.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

My current favorite is my own Red Oak PS-1 w/ "Gold Winner" bands. It's my goto when I just need to get out of the shop for a few minutes and take a shooting break.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't really have one I use most. I mostly shoot the various T1's and then a PS-1 (though I've had a couple they all shoot the same) followed by the target specialists like The Shootist, or The Core for when I need to make it count. I'm waiting till I perfect the design (within the limits of my ability) before I standardise.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

THE BI-THOR DANKUNG FIXED TUBING IS MY E.D.C. I BOUGHT IT LAST OCTOBER AND HAVE MISSED TWO DAYS PRACTISING WITH IT DUE TO OUR POOR WEATHER PULSE GIVE ME SOME OF THAT GEORGIA SUNSHINE ANYDAY.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't shoot one particular slingshot, its three. If I'm hunting I always go for my own Oak ergo with a set of Gary's flat-bands.

I have been using this Universal Ergo from Gary for target shooting I love this slingshot its comfortable to use accurate and the band sets are the best Ive used.

The third one I got from Smitty in a trade it goes with me almost everywhere.I can slip it in my pocket and hardly know its their, and it shoots great to.

Martin


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

I used one of my Mothers old purses to store and carry my slingshots in. It is a small bag with straps and two zipper compartments, which hold my Dankung Cougar and Jungle hunter along with extra bands, pouches, and ammo. I store the latex and rubber in old pill containers. The ammo, lead balls and marbles, is stored in EMT glove pouches. It is a nice setup and cost me next to nothing.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I shoot several, but this is the one I shoot the most. -- tex


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like to shoot a few different SS when I shoot the BI-THOR is one of my favorites and I take Gary's ergo out allot but the one I am the most accurate with is the little guy and lately the one I shoot the most.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Papa Total loss said:


> I have to say its my home brew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I add? I LOVE the finish on that!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I like to shoot a few different SS when I shoot the BI-THOR is one of my favorites and I take Gary's ergo out allot but the one I am the most accurate with is the little guy and lately the one I shoot the most.


Did you cast that?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I like to shoot a few different SS when I shoot the BI-THOR is one of my favorites and I take Gary's ergo out allot but the one I am the most accurate with is the little guy and lately the one I shoot the most.


Did you cast that?
[/quote]
No it started out as a full size SS that I put together out of a few peaces of scrap metal then decided I wanted it smaller so I cut it up then reweled it.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

This is mine, equiped with long band for butterfly style now


















I become more and more accurate with that style, and the power is really impressive


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a shooter to me! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice natural! Almost looks like it's made from a root.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a nice natural! Almost looks like it's made from a root.


Yes, it is


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I like to shoot several slingshots. I have a dankung Beetle from Danny. I also have a titanium blingshot from Mike Snody, just like the one Sanjay shots. I have a couple of ones I made also.


----------

